# Amazing Race?



## mikieminnow (Mar 16, 2004)

Anyone able to set up a Season Pass for The Amazing Race yet?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tried today on my Dtivo. It's not in the guide data yet.


----------



## Sknzfan (Jul 23, 2006)

When is is set to begin ?

Thanx


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

9/17. Should be in the guide data soon!


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been looking at the guide for the past couple of days, but my guide doesn't show anything past 7:00 PM on 9/17.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

I just set up a Season Pass for Amazing Race 10 via TiVo Central Online.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Me too! Thanks for the tip.

(I have no idea why I am so impatient about these things. Obviously if the show isn't even in the guide data yet, there is no rush to set up an SP for it. But somehow I am chomping at the bit to set up all my SPs for the season. Guess it must be 'cause I'm a huge TiVo nerd!  )


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

I am just like you Ruth. I have been checking the guide multiple times a day to see if there is more data so I can set up all of my SPs.

The funny thing is I just got the box a week ago! LOL


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

BigT4187 said:


> The funny thing is I just got the box a week ago! LOL


Congratulations, Tony, your life will never be the same!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

OK, here is something I don't understand -- 

I set up the TAR SP online. Well, I guess the guide data on my machine was a couple hours behind what they've got at tivo.com. When I got home, it had a message for me saying that it got my SP request, but could not find the program in the guide data. It promised to keep looking for the program and set up the SP when it could. I forced a call, and then it found the show and set up the SP. Neat!

My question is -- since this process seems to work, why can't you set up SPs online for other shows that aren't in the guide data yet? Like all the new season premieres that are coming up and are listed on that TiVo/Yahoo! page but aren't in the guide data?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

My faithful ARWL picked it up nicely all by itself quite nicely.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I will be having TAR, Cold Case, and WaTrace on one TiVo. To account for football overages, I will be using a manual recording of 1 hour from 11pm-midnight.

However, TAR premieres on the 17th while the other shows premiere on the 24th. If you do not set-up your CC and WaT SPs until after the 17th, you may want to think about manually padding the TAR premiere (scheduled 8:30-10 IIRC on the East Coast). I have TAR going an extra hour just in case.....


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was thinking about adding an hour of padding as well to account for football.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

BigT4187 said:


> I was thinking about adding an hour of padding as well to account for football.


That is what I did too - since from past experience with football - it will go over the alloted time more often than not, so if you want to catch the whole thing, you'll need to pad The Amazing Race (or whatever your last show on CBS is for the evening, if you record more than one).


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

Looks like I'm going to have to move AR to the VCR - as we record desperate housewives and can't pad AR.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

mathwhiz said:


> That is what I did too - since from past experience with football - it will go over the alloted time more often than not, so if you want to catch the whole thing, you'll need to pad The Amazing Race (or whatever your last show on CBS is for the evening, if you record more than one).


I'm padding TAR just for the premiere week. The way I am going to do Sunday nights in general is from an idea obtained on this forum. Rather than Pad Without a Trace (final of three CBS shows to be recorded that night on one of my TiVos), I am setting up a manual recording every Sunday night from 11-12. This way, if there isn't an overage, and I don't get to watching WaTrace for a while, I am not necessarily taking up extra space on the drive. I can then just delete the manual recording.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MaryT said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to move AR to the VCR - as we record desperate housewives and can't pad AR.


You could always get another TiVo......


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

jlb said:


> You could always get another TiVo......


I'm thinking of going out & buying a DVD recorder. Thursday nights are also ridiculous... Survior, My Name is Earl, and something else my husband watches that escapes me right now, all at 8pm. Even a DT won't help us with that one .

WHY do the networks do this? It doesn't make any sense at all. Instead of all good shows getting higher ratings, the put them up against each other and make people choose.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

BigT4187 said:


> I was thinking about adding an hour of padding as well to account for football.


Shoot, thanks for reminding me. I just put a 90 minute pad. I hate sports in general. Have a feeling I'll be getting a lot of calls from kid sister to burn a DVD of missed shows.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MaryT said:


> .......and something else my husband watches that escapes me right now, all at 8pm.


Smallville?

FYI, my Patriots are the late game on CBS on Sunday. I'll pad the game about an hour and then pad TAR about the same.


----------

